# Dehumidifiers And Condensation



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

I was talking to my Father in Law the other day about how to keep condensation off the windows and out of the trailer. I am concerned mainly about the Queen Slide in my 26RS. The moisture really builds up there with 2 people sleeping on cold nights.

I did a search and read through some earlier threads on keeping vents open and using ceramic heaters and putting the AC on the dry setting.

My question is has anyone had luck with the mini dehumidifiers? They take up little space but are still quite expensive. Space is an issue for me but I don't want to spend big $$$ on a unit that doesn't work good. I would like to wake up on a cool morning and be able to see out the windows.

Any advice on what works for you would be appreciated.

-Matt


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I was told that the number one killer of trailers was humidity -- that once the mold and mildew started that was it .. might as well walk away from it since with the way that trailers are built -- with hollow walls -- that you would never get a handle on it....

of course with the technology that we have today in the building materials of the trailer most of them are built with mold and mildew resistant materials and that greatly reduces the chance of mold and mildew.. ...

but yes -- I would think though if you used a ceramic heater at night and kept the vents open to allow out the moisture you would be OK...

The A/C also has a dry setting but I have not really ever had to use it ... we just open up the trailer as much as we can as often as we can while we are camping (temperature dependant of course on where you are camping)...

we had a minihumidifier at a home for the basement we use to own -- worked fine -- pretty expensive but worht it .. but did i mention pretty expensive...


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

Can't give you much help here. We just leave a vent or two open and with the furnace and/or a ceramic heater to keep the chill off, the moisture seems to evaporate and escape out the vent. But then, we live in Montana where its pretty dry most of the time and we don't have the rear slide to confine the resipation moisture. sunny

Dallas


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

I wonder if they make for the home, those orange things you see on the floor at the grocery store by the freezers???
They are to absorb moisture from the freezers. I wonder if they have something like that for window sills? You could lay it in the window of the camper to absorb moisture.

Any thoughts on that?








MaeJae


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

We use a Dry-Z-Air humidifier in our camper. The only time we need it is overnight when the camper is warm and the outside is cold, condensation forms on the windows.

Go to Camping World and search on Dry-Z-Air to see one.

Randy


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> We use a Dry-Z-Air humidifier in our camper. The only time we need it is overnight when the camper is warm and the outside is cold, condensation forms on the windows.
> 
> Go to Camping World and search on Dry-Z-Air to see one.
> 
> ...


How does that work? Not much detail on the website Here here is the direct link.

Bill.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Well I may just have to look into getting one.

Don


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Well I may just have to look into getting one.
> 
> Don
> [snapback]69145[/snapback]​


Just put one on my wish list. sunny Kinda small and not expensive.







Maybe it will help.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> Castle Rock Outbackers said:
> 
> 
> > We use a Dry-Z-Air humidifier in our camper. The only time we need it is overnight when the camper is warm and the outside is cold, condensation forms on the windows.
> ...


These contain a hygroscopic dessicant, which is a chemical that absorbs moisture from the air. Since they don't have any means to circulate air and since the chemical reaction (hydration) is relatively slow, they can't reduce high humidity effectively. But they can be beneficial for a trailer in storage which isn't producing a lot of humidity from camping activities such as cooking, showers, breathing, etc. My $0.02

Bill


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I always leave all three vents open about 2 inches to allow condensation to escape. I burn a bit more propane, but it's worth it. The two times we've been out when the temps dropped below freezing (14 degrees one weekend) I had so *LITTLE* condensation, I was amazed. In my Layton we would wake up to windows that were either soaked or covered in ice, depending on just how cold it was.

But in the Outback there was NO condensation in the rear slide (where I sleep, and I put out a lot of hot, wet air







) and practically none on the windows. I could only attribute it to better insulation against the cold. It really was such a difference between the Outback and our old trailer that DW and I commented on it about a hundred times during the weekend (well, maybe not a hundred). At any rate, leave the vents open when camping in cold weather to dissipate the condensation.

I also leave the vents WIDE open when in storage. All three vents have Airflow or MaxAir vent covers. I've never had a problem with moisture while stored.

Scott


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

A few things to try to help keep the mositure in check. (all have been mentioned)

1 - crack a few windows open or install some Maxx air vents
2 - the dry setting on the a/c unit works very well
3 - humidifier
4 - cook outside as much as possible

Maxx Air Vents work very well. Allows you to keep the vents open even during a rain storm.

Thor


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

ee4308 said:


> [snapback]69145[/snapback]​


Just put one on my wish list. sunny Kinda small and not expensive.







Maybe it will help.








[snapback]69154[/snapback]​[/quote]

Now - ee4308 .... just how cold does it get in ALABAMA !?







(I know - I know - those GA peaches and FLA oranges do get frozen sometimes). Keep in mind that the solutions others have suggested apparently have been working for them in some serious cold stuff in the likes of NJ, MI, & Canada. Man, I'd trust those even here in NH. Looks like you've got a solution.


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks everyone!
















I think I am going to try cracking the vents more at night to see if that helps before I invest money in a dehumidifier.


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

We were just out for 3 days, and I was running a small ceramic heater at night to keep the chill off, and I had the vent cracked open, and we had condensation on all windows and around the bed mattress where there was no airflow. So we ran the A/C on the dry setting and it worked quite well at slowly dissipating the moisture. But this was a learning trip again for us. Next time I will open the kitchen window (as it is under the awning) and the bathroom vent as well. Unfortunately they could not be opened much due to rain during the night, so I may need to look at the Maxair-vent covers. How difficult are they to install? Any more thoughts are appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

shaela21 said:


> so I may need to look at the Maxair-vent covers. How difficult are they to install? Any more thoughts are appreciated. Thanks.
> [snapback]69675[/snapback]​


Very easy to install. I have vent covers on all three vents. I leave all three open about 2 inches while winter camping and the condensation is MINIMAL, if that. I also leave all three vents wide open in storage and have NO moisture problems and the air flow keeps her smelling great.

Scott


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> ee4308 said:
> 
> 
> > [snapback]69145[/snapback]​
> ...


Now - ee4308 .... just how cold does it get in ALABAMA !?







(I know - I know - those GA peaches and FLA oranges do get frozen sometimes). Keep in mind that the solutions others have suggested apparently have been working for them in some serious cold stuff in the likes of NJ, MI, & Canada. Man, I'd trust those even here in NH. Looks like you've got a solution.
[snapback]69291[/snapback]​[/quote]

No humidity issues here in the tropics.








It's 64deg 99%humidity and it's Jan 21 9pm


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> shaela21 said:
> 
> 
> > so I may need to look at the Maxair-vent covers. How difficult are they to install? Any more thoughts are appreciated. Thanks.
> ...


So, just how do they install?


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> So, just how do they install?
> [snapback]74349[/snapback]​


Wolf,

Easy - no drilling into the roof. They come with brackets that attach to the aluminum housing of the vent. Drill two small holes on each side of the housing and install the brackets. Then the vent covers attach to the brackets.

Just clear the snow off Puff and git er done.

Scott


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

No snow by moosegut, we have had a warm spell. Saturday aft I was sitting on my patio with a coffee and my new issue of Custom Classic Trucks









John

Covers are a piece of cake to do moosegut.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Covers are a piece of cake to do moosegut.
> [snapback]74378[/snapback]​


Yeah, they probably shouldn't even count as mods. But, if ee4308 can count that toothbrush holder as a mod, I'm putting my vent covers in my mods done column.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> tdvffjohn said:
> 
> 
> > Covers are a piece of cake to do moosegut.
> ...


It requires a ladder and a drill, It's a mod.
Thats my story, I'm sticking to it.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Count as a Mod? If you take something out, change something from how it was manufactured or add something that was not there from the factory, it is counted as a Mod. Anything you do to make it 'yours' as it pertains to its use counts as a Mod. We even allow yard modifications to make it easier to put on your property as a Mod ( cutting the grass or weeds do not count)










John


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Count as a Mod? If you take something out, change something from how it was manufactured or add something that was not there from the factory, it is counted as a Mod. Anything you do to make it 'yours' as it pertains to its use counts as a Mod. We even allow yard modifications to make it easier to put on your property as a Mod ( cutting the grass or weeds do not count)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Under that definition, stocking the fridge with beer would count as a mod.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

24 to 30 long neck bottle mods, now that sounds good, but do you really want the condensation off the bottles?


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> But, if ee4308 can count that toothbrush holder as a mod, I'm putting my vent covers in my mods done column.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moose,

You need to try you one of those toothbrush mods. sunny I found it pretty simple to do, and it didn't take to awful long to complete. lol


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

aplvlykat said:


> 24 to 30 long neck bottle mods, now that sounds good, but do you really want the condensation off the bottles?
> [snapback]74398[/snapback]​


sooooo- that brings us back to the MaxxAir vents. And, of course, the need to install the bottles ... then quickly consume them so as not to allow condensation bujild up. In fact, if you have also installed the conveyor belt, you don't even need to move from your seat to discard & replace.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Katrina.....If it keeps you working on the mod list, we will allow it









John


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Katrina said:


> tdvffjohn said:
> 
> 
> > Count as a Mod? If you take something out, change something from how it was manufactured or add something that was not there from the factory, it is counted as a Mod. Anything you do to make it 'yours' as it pertains to its use counts as a Mod. We even allow yard modifications to make it easier to put on your property as a Mod ( cutting the grassÂ or weeds do not count)
> ...


Ya see? And I was gonna bring some bathroom humor into this one.


----------



## fishingmarlin (Nov 27, 2005)

Buy a dual ceramic heater!!! First off it runs off electricity so if you are hooked up why not use the energy you are paying for rather than paying to fill up your propane tanks.

We use propane logs at home because the electric furnace sucks all the moisture out of our house. So I am sure they would actually cause more moisture buildup in trailers.

It dropped down below 10degrees the weekend before last where we camped. 2 guys in the bunks and myself on the queen slideout. Dual ceramic heater kept us toasty and the furnace never kicked on. We have VERY little condensation, and ran the dry setting on the AC unit a few times.

Those ceramic heaters are worth EVERY PENNY!!! With what they save us in propane is worth the $50 initial investment. Not only that they have auto shutoffs if it tips over, oscillating ability, and you can turn it off and touch the screen and it is not even hot!!

Very safe!!!


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

A traditional dehumidifer that uses a refrigeration cycle uses a lot of electric and there is a large draw when the compressor cycles on and off. This may be a problem at some campgrounds, plus they can be noisy.

Desiccant types need to be reactivated by heating it up or using air to remove the moisture that the desiccant absorbs. It will become inaffective if it is not cared for properly.

I just do as others here have mentioned, leave roof vents open and air out during the day. 1 person can expell up to a pint of moisture during the night while sleeping through respiration.

I leave my roof vents open year round, so far so good, but now I plan on stopping tomorrow to look again to double check.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I think I'm going for the heaters, not really for saving propane, but to keep the noise level down fro the furnace fan. Wakes me up during the night several times.


----------

